# another noob question on p99.(bear with me please;)



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok guys I have a question now about the QA version of the gun. I was under the impression that the QA was DA/SA but recently I discovered on multiple websites that the QA is listed as DAO. I thought the DAO version of the p99 was no longer sold in the U.S. What gives? gundirectory.com and waltheramerica.com both have the QA listed as DAO. Now since the gun is DAO, that means that you can fire the gun by simply loading a magazine into the gun and pulling the trigger without even racking the slide right? If so, what is the point in cocking the QA via the slide if it will fire without racking the slide in the first place? I was sold out to the QA but now im leaning more and more towards the AS. I'm sorry for the long drawn out posts but I am a complete noob to the walther line of firearms. Please bear with me while I get aquainted.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Ummmm
where do I start......
If your slie is back ... you insert a mag... close the slide.... you got a round in the chamber and your "QA" is precocked as I say (to be political correct it is partially precocked...)
this results in a constand triggerweight and consistand triggertravel each shot....
you can decock the P99/QA so you won't have to pull the trigger for cleaning like you have to do on a Glock......
if decocked you can not just pull the trigger .... you have to re-precock the striker by pulling the slide back about 1/8th of a inch....
the P99 Quick action is not a "true" DAO as we would know of it in traditional revolvers.... it is kind of like the Glock action... the striker is partially cocked.. and when you pull the trigger the striker will be fully cocked by that trigger itself.....

P990 or P99/DAO (the newer ones/post 2004 are marked "DAO behind the P99) is a true DAO gun ...the striker decocks by itself each time the slide moves forward... hence you get a long and heavier pull each shot

P99 or P99/AS is a DA/SA which I think needs no explanation

P


----------



## duck! (Jan 6, 2007)

The QA is a (misguided) attempt to copy the Glock trigger. It is not DAO but ,like the Glock, receives ATF points for importation because it is designated DAO. The AS trigger can do anything QA can do... and more. I recommend the AS trigger.


----------

